# You know your addicted to aviation when:



## ollieholmes (Feb 5, 2006)

1. you will go and spend an entire day in the freezing cold waiting for an aeroplane to appear and when it doesnt you go back the next day and then the next day etc untill it turns up.
2. Your mobile phone ring tone is the sound of a Merlin engine, and you let it ring to hear the full noise.
3. You spend far to much time on here   
4. you turn down a date because you whant to read the latest copy of (insert favorite aeroplane magasine) first. (you have your prioritys right here)


----------



## elmilitaro (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

None of those are true for me


----------



## trackend (Feb 18, 2006)

When sex begins with the shout of chocks away


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2006)

when you can tell by the sound whether its worth the energy to run out to see whats going by (no civilian helicopters, light civilian ,or airliners)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

When you eat you still pretend the food is a plane flying into your mouth.


----------



## me262 (Feb 18, 2006)

...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

ALright, to most of those, I am guilty. I will also stand in the wind and cold to wait for an airplane to return that I watched take off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

i can tell by the sound if it's worth seeing or not  and yes i do spend too much time on here, and i am partial to reading flypast


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2006)

> cheddar cheese wrote:
> None of those are true for me





> Me262 wrote:
> then how come you have close to 20,000 post here?


One word: SPAM...


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2006)

Wouldn't see me doing that kinda thing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

I only spend like an hour on here a day now. I have more of a life now than I used to


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 20, 2006)

Wife I were sitting inside a little while ago and I heard this aircraft. Said to the wife kids, "righty-o, off to the local airfield1" " Why?" they asked.
"All will be revealed said I".

So, off we go arrive in time to watch a P-51 doing aerobatics over the field and then landing. "How did you know?" they asked "Sound of the engine" quoth I.

Look of  from the wife, awe from the kids! I am THE MAN! {boogey, boogey, my old fruit-bat!}

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

where me and CC go during breaks at school we sometimes hear helicopters going overhead but we can't actually see them most of the time, naturally this leads us all to try and guess the helicopter, naturally i'm always right.......


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

There really is no mistaking the sound of the Merlin, Kiwimac. We had one come by Camarillo on Saturday. I heard it first. It is fun to watch people running out the doors when they hear it coming!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

there's always a lot of stories of people working in hangars and being really shocked when lightenings buzz the airfields, it even made a guy fall off the wing of a vulcan once, because he was so shocked, i can't remember what injuries he hobbled away with, i remember something was broken though..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

Out playing cricket today we saw a Puma, Seaking, and a Hawk buzzed the pitch. Then a few minutes later, A Tornado did the same. Oh yeah 8)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 21, 2006)

I freak out if i go out to see a plane that sounds like a C-130 or an F-16 and not see it.


----------



## R988 (Feb 23, 2006)

Can you actually get a merlin sound for your ring tone?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

i'd guess so, if you've got a relatively new phone you could record your own.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd have an Allison. Mmmmmm 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

well if they're up for grabs i'll have a Candy, Cookie (both my age and totally into planes, and me of course), and a moonface for good measure  mmmmmmm.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh very funny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 24, 2006)

Ive never heard the sound of a Merlin


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

you're missing out.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep it is wonderful...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 24, 2006)

ive heard it on TV though, good enough?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing on the real thing...


----------



## elmilitaro (Feb 28, 2006)

You know you're addicted to aviation when:

1.) You start acting out fighter scenes with your office supplies while at work.

2.) Your bedroom is covered with picture of P-51's, P-47's, P-38's, Spitfires, etc.

3.) If your mom had to wave you off to go to school.

4.) While eveybody else was making simple paper airplanes in 1st grade, you were making Huricanes complete with a rotating propeller.



So?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 4, 2006)

yup, i had 109s and 190s in my bedroom, i am sick of those yank stuff
I was making a He-111 when i was in the 3rd grade


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2006)

> yup, i had 109s and 190s in my bedroom





> I was making a He-111 when i was in the 3rd grade


Im sure they were real quality models too...


> i am sick of those yank stuff


WTF does that mean, yank stuff???? The only thing u yank is ur dick, and since its only 3 inches long, not much yankin goin on there...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

dude i dont play with my dick, too young for that


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 6, 2006)

You know you're addicted to aviation when....

1.) You know more about a plane than the creator.
2.) You would run out of the shower naked just to hear the sound of a Merlin.
3.) You own every aircraft game ever made and you know how to play it, blindfolded.
4.) You would run around the playground acting like an airplane in kindergarden.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

> dude i dont play with my dick, too young for that


Yea right, and the Pope shits in the woods.... U still didnt answer what u mean by "Yank"...


----------

